# What's on your 10/11 hit list?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

What single bird do you want to bag the most this upcoming season? I have a bunch on my list but the one i want most right now is a Drake Harley. I have seen/heard of a bird or 2 killed in UT and it will be a big order to get it done but there is always a chance(more like a dream).b What's on everyone's elses list this year?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

A drake scoter, got the hen last year.

Maybe another black duck when I go down home, if I'm lucky!

As always drake cinnys best stay out of my decoys!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

longtail duck (old squaw) :wink:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Collared Swan!



DiverFreak


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

wood duck and squaw.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Cinnamon teal, man those things are gorgeous. I saw one floating on a small pond up in the strawberry area over the weekend, and it became my wish list bird.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> wood duck and squaw.


+1 then any waterfowl with a band


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Hen Spoonie!!!! I've looked and looked and just can't seem to find any!!!!

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Hen Spoonie!!!! I've looked and looked and just can't seem to find any!!!!
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Man I will get you a hen spoonie. this fall we will get you one. But I can't find the drakes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

diverfreak said:


> Collared Swan!
> 
> DiverFreak


If we draw it's ON!!!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Drake Cinnamon Teal and/or Drake Canvasback


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Collared Honker or double leg band.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Old Squaw (Long Tail). Swan with a collar from the layout boat.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

To shoot more birds with the camera than with the gun and get more pictures of those I hunt with. Take my son out more times than last year and get my oldest daughter out at least once.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

To have a great time, find a few birds, meet some new waterfowl buddies, and get out a few more times than I did last year.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> Collared Honker or double leg band.


We all have dreams Richard! Everyone knows I'm the only band killer in your decoys. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

First question- is the opener really not until the 11th of october, or are you referring to the 2010-2011 season?

Next- are you guys serious about the spoonies? That's all I seem to be able to shoot. **** things are all that comes into my decoys.

Finally, my goals- 
1- get my new pup Nixon retrieving some birds
2- hopefully those birds he'll be retrieving are puddlers. Believe it or not, I have yet to bag a friggin mallard. Maybe one of you guys who is after a spoonie or 2 can help me get this accomplished in exchange for a spoonie hunt. 
3- a canada goose. 
4-not necessarily a goal, but a band would be sweet.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Common Eider and Black Duck are at the top of my hit list. Then it would be Black Scoter. Not really into the band thing, so you guys can have at 'em.

Counting down the big 32, only 6 left!!!

Later,
Kev


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It is not a "goals" thread guys. I want to know which BIRD is on your hit list. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> First question- is the opener really not until the 11th of october, or are you referring to the 2010-2011 season?
> 
> Next- are you guys serious about the spoonies? That's all I seem to be able to shoot. **** things are all that comes into my decoys.


The opener is the first saturday of Oct. So this year it will be Oct 2.For the spoonies Now we have killed plenty of them. Was just messing around.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> It is not a "goals" thread guys. I want to know which BIRD is on your hit list. 8)


#1 Most Wanted: Drake Ringneck

I shot a nice ringneck when I first started. Didn't think anything of it and ate it. Now I haven't shot one in 10 years since then.

If anyone wants to help me out with some divers I'd be all for it haha.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

piles and piles of widgeon!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Prime cinnamon teal and or wood duck! Good luck to you all on your lists!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Anything with a band. Would realy like to get a wood duck


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> It is not a "goals" thread guys. I want to know which BIRD is on your hit list. 8)


Oh..............that simplifies thing a great deal&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..all of them!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Old Squaw (Long Tail). Swan with a collar from the layout boat.


same and a pinny


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Rj-max I told you I would get you a collared goose. Dont you believe me? I got a collar and double leg band last year out of my field.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Heck, why not a duck with a neck collar!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Hunter_17 said:


> Heck, why not a duck with a neck collar!


ha.. ya, nasal band, web band, satellite transmitter. i mean why stop at a lousy neck collar! :lol:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

katorade said:


> RJ-Max4 said:
> 
> 
> > Collared Honker or double leg band.
> ...


Look again :wink: :lol:

This year I am looking to just kill a duck of any kind down in this desert


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> Dont you believe me? I got a collar and double leg band last year out of my field.


Yeah I believe you. 8) I saved the photo that was sent to me last fall & look at it atleast once a week.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

This year I'd like to kill a nice Pintail again (and maybe NOT eat it this time :roll: ) and I'd also like to shoot another Ringneck, Can or a couple other divers I missed out on last year by spending all my time on the salt. There are a couple reservoirs where I've shot nice birds that I need to hit again this year.... silo's in tow.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I've about reached my alloted wall space for dead things, so I just want to get out and enjoy the season. I could maybe find a spot for a fully plumaged cinnamon teal if I happen onto one.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Golden Eye and a buffy... I usually hunt little ponds that rarely get a diver in. Shot a few divers in them, but never one of those. But.. i know i'll get one this year with my new place


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

this next year i would like to add:
1. ringneck drake
2. wood duck


----------

